# Carano expected to return in December



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> After a much anticipated return to the cage Gina Carano is once again in fight talks. She was originally scheduled to make her comeback fight agasint Sarah D’Alelio but eventually pulled out of that bout due to “medical” reasons. Her camp has recently released this statement:
> 
> “Gina is feeling much better after having undergone some medical attention and is looking forward to getting back into training very soon. She would like to express thanks to Team Jackson for a wonderful training camp, Strikeforce, and the fans.”
> 
> ...


*Source: BJPenn.com*


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

i wold roll around in tight shorts in a ring with her


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

paulfromtulsa said:


> i wold roll around in tight shorts in a ring with her


You're really just a troll aren't you?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> You're really just a troll aren't you?


Veteran troll at that. He was here right after this place was born:thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Veteran troll at that. He was here right after this place was born:thumb02:


Yeah I thought it was something along those lines


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Must be recovered from the abortion.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> You're really just a troll aren't you?


Not that his comment didn't make sense.. :confused05:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

First of all I don't think she got pregnant in the first place. Second, whatever is was we will probably see her in action against one of two opponents. Either Ronda Rousey or some fry.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Eh. Thats how I feel about Carano. She is only hot compared to most of the other women in mma. She is like a six in compared to normal women. I dont see her every being competitive against Cyborg. Womens mma is just very underwhelming right now. Hopefully someday there will be enough top competition for it to be interesting, but right now there isnt.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Eh. Thats how I feel about Carano. She is only hot compared to most of the other women in mma. She is like a six in compared to normal women. I dont see her every being competitive against Cyborg. Womens mma is just very underwhelming right now. Hopefully someday there will be enough top competition for it to be interesting, but right now there isnt.


Lol a 6?? I'm typically a harsh judge when it comes to women but Carano is no 6, buddy, not even in LA. She's a legit 9... shes super attractive and incredibly fit. 

I do agree with womens mma being not too competitive however.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, there is no way that Gina is a six. At minimum she is more like a seven. I consider her to be more of an eight or nine.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

MMAnWEED said:


> Lol a 6?? I'm typically a harsh judge when it comes to women but Carano is no 6, buddy, not even in LA. She's a legit 9... shes super attractive and incredibly fit.
> 
> I do agree with womens mma being not too competitive however.


Personal prefrence I guess, but her face just doesnt do it for me.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Personal prefrence I guess, but her face just doesnt do it for me.


huh, wow. usually people love her face and complain that she chubs out sometimes.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

she is a solid 7.5 maybe 8, a 6 is like a 50% hotter meg ryan ugh


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I agree on at least what Gina is. And I do agree that it is a personal preference on how a guy sees Gina on the hottness scale. As for her chubbing out, she did have problems making 140lbs.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Personal prefrence I guess, but her face just doesnt do it for me.


Post a pic of your old lady if Gina is a six. Internet people are so goofy


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well what do you expect?


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Post a pic of your old lady if Gina is a six. Internet people are so goofy


Yes, not finding Gena Carano attractive makes me goofy. Way to go champ.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

First of all that is the worst spelling of Gina I have ever seen. But I can understand your statement that it makes you goofy. Like 90% of men find her hot so find someone else is weird.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> First of all that is the worst spelling of Gina I have ever seen. But I can understand your statement that it makes you goofy. Like 90% of men find her hot so find someone else is weird.


My bad on the spelling. Maybe its because im partial to blondes.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Will we be seeing thick Gina?

If so.....yum.

And if not....yum.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> I agree on at least what Gina is. And I do agree that it is a personal preference on how a guy sees Gina on the hottness scale. As for her chubbing out, she did have problems making 140lbs.


Yes, she did. She likes to eat when she can. Here's her re-shooting some scenes for Haywire 










Of course I'm sure they'll fix it with CGI.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

She doesn't look that Chubby in that picture though. If anything else she looks healthy. There is nothing wrong with a girl who has a little bit of flufiness going on her body.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

She's looking pretty plump these days. She's going to have a hell of a weight cut by looking at that picture.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> She doesn't look that Chubby in that picture though. If anything else she looks healthy. There is nothing wrong with a girl who has a little bit of flufiness going on her body.


look, im not trying to shit on people who like a thick woman but that gina is not the one who is in shape for fights. i would be very surprised if they use that footage in the film without heavy editing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but she doesn't look that plump. Also I think she will make that weight without problems. I think the problem was that she cut so much weight at 140 that he drained her.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, but she doesn't look that plump. Also I think she will make that weight without problems. I think the problem was that she cut so much weight at 140 that he drained her.


welll ahm... i mean she's not obese, but i think she's pretty plump there, as sex goddesses go. she's also in slimming black to boot.

im not saying she'll have a problem making weight. that photo is very old and was taken after principal shooting was over, following what im sure was a joyful splurge after the diet imposed for the movie.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well remember that is was thought that Greek Goddesses were attractive if they were plump. I think that body boot makes her look hot as well. But I didn't know she had to go through a diet for the movie.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Less discussing of weight and more pictures please


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well remember that is was thought that Greek Goddesses were attractive if they were plump. I think that body boot makes her look hot as well. But I didn't know she had to go through a diet for the movie.


I don't know if she did for sure, but it's very common for movie and tv contracts today to include clauses about exercise and diet, if the character the actor is playing is supposed to be at a certain level of fitness.

I prefer this Gina:



























over this one:









Just me I guess


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well at least the chubbiness adds to her cleavage. I like well endowed women. My girlfriend is a D and I usually prefer women in that range.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with Hex she looks better before. It must be hell on her to make weight if it fluctuates that much. I mean there must be at least a 60lb difference.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not saying she didn't look better before. All I'm saying is that she looks good right now as well. Though I don't think it's 60lbs.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

I still think she looks alright heavier. I think it just drops her from an 8 to at least a 6 on hotness scale. I mean I see girls that look as good as she does heavy on a daily basis. But I rarely see girls that look as good as she does thin. Just my opinion though, everyone looks for different things in women.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but Gina is my ideal woman.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Guess the camera adds 80lbs.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, I don't think she is over 200lbs. She maybe somewhere like 180lbs. but I don't think she is up to 200lbs. If she was then she'd be FAT!


----------

